# Tralee Hotel



## Purple

Can anyone recommend a hotel in Tralee for me and the four kids in the middle of July? It would be mid-week for 3 or 4 nights. I'm not looking to spend a fortune.


----------



## oldtimer

Why Tralee? Why not come to Tipperary? The 'Its a Long Way to Tipperary' festival is on 4th to 14th July. Loads of activities especially 12th to 14th July, most free. Many things to do for adults and kids. Accommodation very reasonable but would want to hurry. PM me if interested. Would love to have you down here - everybody welcome.


----------



## Purple

The kids want to go to Kerry.


----------



## wbbs

Maybe the Carlton, they are always advertising offers.


----------



## Sandals

With three kids, I go apartment over hotel if I can get a great deal. Try groupon etc...

Carlton always squeeze too much out of us for the pleasure of having a third child!!!! Some hotels even want us to book two rooms, sometimes not even adjoining bedrooms.


----------



## coleen

Try the Meadowlands as they do lots of offers. Meadowlands is close to the town centre and has good food but no pool. Manor west hotel has a pool  and is worth checking out, it is close to the shopping center and there is also  a fun play place near by. Ballyroe hotel in a few miles from town on the way to the local beaches and it often has offers. All of the above are nice hotels and the food would be good.


----------



## becky

Purple said:


> The kids want to go to Kerry.



So much nicer places in Kerry than Tralee imo.  Dingel would be my choice but for 4 kids I'd go Killarney based on my friend with 3 kids who said there are lots of activities for them.


----------



## Bronte

Purple said:


> The kids want to go to Kerry.


 
I think people are very quietly 'hinting' to you that Tralee is not a good place to go.  I've stayed in Killarney and hated it, if that's of any help to you.  

What is it your kids like in a holiday destination?


----------



## wbbs

If you have a car Tralee isn't a bad spot, plenty beaches nearby if you get the weather, trips to Dingle etc, not a bad base.  Carlton is practically beside Waterworld if no car.


----------



## Sunny

He simply asked for a hotel recommendation so not sure why people are suggesting changing his plans completely.


----------



## Vanilla

Tralee is grand, but Killarney is much better. I'd recommend the Castlerosse hotel in Killarney, they do family specials including dinner and breakfast. They do have self catering but I usually go with the 3 night dinner and breakfast option because it's just nice sometimes not to have to cook! They have longer options too. They are on a cycle path right into Killarney town and national park so you can just leave the car and cycle. From the windows in the hotel you can see the deer down by the lakes. Nearby is a horseriding centre if you're interested and you can be an absolute beginner and they go for a gentle walk through the national park. You can rent bikes everywhere in Killarney but it is a bit pricey and if you can bring bikes that's all the better. The last time we were there in April they stored the bikes in the boiler house for us.

The reason I recommend Killarney is that there is so much to do with kids- muckross cycle paths, walking paths, muckross farm, kennedys pet farm, there's another 'wildlife' park with lots of petting animals just out the cork road, and the hotel itself has kids clubs, playground, tennis court and swimming pool. You can rent a boat and go out on the lake, go to an old leper colony, go to the Gap of Dunloe etc. And it's not that far to the beaches in Inch or Banna if the weather is nice. We always intend to go for day trips to Kenmare or Dingle when we are there but there's so much to do we rarely make it. 

The hotel itself is grand, it's not five star, but it's comfortable and clean and very child friendly. They'll give you an extra bed in the room if you want or two adjoining rooms, the meals are nice ( its a three course menu with lots of options) and the breakfast is great- everything from cereal, breadrolls, croissants, cheese, fruit, yoghurt and of course, cooked breakfast. You help yourself.

i know I sound like an advert for the place but we go there quite often and always enjoy it. The kids moan when it's time to go home!


----------



## Curlysue76

Vanilla said:


> Tralee is grand, but Killarney is much better. I'd recommend the Castlerosse hotel in Killarney, they do family specials including dinner and breakfast. They do have self catering but I usually go with the 3 night dinner and breakfast option because it's just nice sometimes not to have to cook! They have longer options too. They are on a cycle path right into Killarney town and national park so you can just leave the car and cycle. From the windows in the hotel you can see the deer down by the lakes. Nearby is a horseriding centre if you're interested and you can be an absolute beginner and they go for a gentle walk through the national park. You can rent bikes everywhere in Killarney but it is a bit pricey and if you can bring bikes that's all the better. The last time we were there in April they stored the bikes in the boiler house for us.
> 
> The reason I recommend Killarney is that there is so much to do with kids- muckross cycle paths, walking paths, muckross farm, kennedys pet farm, there's another 'wildlife' park with lots of petting animals just out the cork road, and the hotel itself has kids clubs, playground, tennis court and swimming pool. You can rent a boat and go out on the lake, go to an old leper colony, go to the Gap of Dunloe etc. And it's not that far to the beaches in Inch or Banna if the weather is nice. We always intend to go for day trips to Kenmare or Dingle when we are there but there's so much to do we rarely make it.
> 
> The hotel itself is grand, it's not five star, but it's comfortable and clean and very child friendly. They'll give you an extra bed in the room if you want or two adjoining rooms, the meals are nice ( its a three course menu with lots of options) and the breakfast is great- everything from cereal, breadrolls, croissants, cheese, fruit, yoghurt and of course, cooked breakfast. You help yourself.
> 
> i know I sound like an advert for the place but we go there quite often and always enjoy it. The kids moan when it's time to go home!



I want to go there now. Sounds good,


----------



## Vanilla

It really is nice, in fact the last time we went we booked a few months in advance in order to get there over easter and the week before we went they sent us a 50euro voucher to spend in the restaurant and bar which was pretty decent since we had already booked! 

I recommend the muscadet if you like a light white wine


----------



## oldtimer

Sunny said:


> He simply asked for a hotel recommendation so not sure why people are suggesting changing his plans completely.


 Yes, you are correct, but just took the opportunity to promote my own area, Tipperary. Its alway Kerry, isn't it, and no contest for us in Tipperary. Still, I think a midweek break here in a 4* hotel for around €250 for a family isn't bad. Just bear us in mind if looking for somewhere different.


----------



## Vanilla

oldtimer said:


> Yes, you are correct, but just took the opportunity to promote my own area, Tipperary. Its alway Kerry, isn't it, and no contest for us in Tipperary. Still, I think a midweek break here in a 4* hotel for around €250 for a family isn't bad. Just bear us in mind if looking for somewhere different.


 
Where in Tipp?


----------



## oldtimer

Vanilla said:


> Where in Tipp?


Try www.ballykisteenhotel.com through [broken link removed] Its a 4* hotel on the Tipperary-Limerick road, just 3 miles from Tipperary Town and 21 miles from Limerick city. Midweek break for €258 for 2 adults and 2 children. If available, they may give a family one of their chalets adjoining the golf course. Have a look at reviews on  . Now having mentioned it here chances are the hotel could be booked out quickly. I think it is great value. I have no connection with the hotel.


----------



## Peanuts

A friend of ours stayed in the Manor West last year with hubby & 2 kids and really enjoyed it. I think it was a good bit cheaper than Killarney.


----------



## Purple

Thanks Vanilla, I tried the Castlerosse hotel but I need a family room for an adult and 4 kids and they didn't seem to have any. You did sell me on Killarney though so I booked the Quality Hotel which seems ok and has a swimming pool.


----------



## Bronte

I think I take it back about Killarney after Vanilla's post, we had a bad trip mainly because of the hotel and the weather.  And I think it was the Quality inn.  Our room was freezing, great size, think there was a kitchen/sitting too, but an exit door was left open all night, and there were people hanging around it.  It didn't feel safe, and I remember long queues for breakfast, and the foreign staff rushed off their feet.  It was not a pleasant place to stay.  Maybe we just had a bad experience that trip.


----------



## oldtimer

Stayed there twice in the 80's when it was a 4* and known as the Killarney Ryan Hotel. Was excellent then, ideal for kids. When taken over by Quality group went down rapidly but reviews now suggest it is on way back up although ranked 37th of 39 in Killarney. Anyway enjoy your holiday and sorry I didn't convince you to come to Tipperary.


----------



## Vanilla

It's a pity about the Castlerosse- I thought they offered adjoining rooms but they may be too busy during the summer months.

The quality hotel is in a bad location, near a very busy roundabout on the outskirts of Killarney more in the commercial area. 

I don't know the hotel itself as for the above reasons I wouldn't stay there. I prefer a hotel I can cycle into the national park from/to or walk to town.

Having said that, as long as you're happy to take the car, once you're in Killarney there are so many places to visit to keep the children happy that it makes a nice holiday.


----------



## Bronte

Vanilla said:


> The quality hotel is in a bad location, near a very busy roundabout on the outskirts of Killarney more in the commercial area.


 
I double checked on google and that's where we stayed. Hated it. Maybe it's improved, about 5 years ago I think. Don't remember the rooms looking so good as they do on the web.  There is not one good thing I can think of to say about it.  

The hotel you stayed in sounds way way nicer. I'm sure if Purple is willing to pay he'd get two rooms.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> It's a pity about the Castlerosse- I thought they offered adjoining rooms but they may be too busy during the summer months.
> 
> The quality hotel is in a bad location, near a very busy roundabout on the outskirts of Killarney more in the commercial area.
> 
> I don't know the hotel itself as for the above reasons I wouldn't stay there. I prefer a hotel I can cycle into the national park from/to or walk to town.
> 
> Having said that, as long as you're happy to take the car, once you're in Killarney there are so many places to visit to keep the children happy that it makes a nice holiday.


Ok, I called the Castlerosse and after a bit of a begging they found me a room (well 2 adjoining rooms). €600 for 3 nights dinner B&B. If it's no good it's all on you though! 
I cancelled the Quality hotel.


----------



## Vanilla

Yikes, I hope you have a good time otherwise I'll feel really bad!

I don't think you'll regret switching to Castlerosse though- the ability to walk straight down to the national park, to cycle right into Killarney town either through the park or along the cycle path ( completely off the road) is brilliant.

Plus the place is really set up for families. The only drawback ( now she says it!) is the lack of wifi in the rooms. There is wifi in the reception, bar and restaurant but it doesnt extend to the rooms. Sometimes though that's not necessarily a bad thing- you do switch off more.

Oh one thing- when you arrive you generally have to say what time you want to have dinner at- you can choose to have the children eat with the kids club separately or with you in the dining room. We usually eat together in the dining room. Now EVERYTIME we go, we ask for say 7pm to eat- the receptionist, always, without fail, says- oh no we are fully booked for that time, but if you mutter a bit and insist a bit, they'll always give in. So insist on eating when you want to eat! And book it for all the subsequent nights. 

Will you let us know how you get on?


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> Yikes, I hope you have a good time otherwise I'll feel really bad!
> 
> I don't think you'll regret switching to Castlerosse though- the ability to walk straight down to the national park, to cycle right into Killarney town either through the park or along the cycle path ( completely off the road) is brilliant.
> 
> Plus the place is really set up for families. The only drawback ( now she says it!) is the lack of wifi in the rooms. There is wifi in the reception, bar and restaurant but it doesnt extend to the rooms. Sometimes though that's not necessarily a bad thing- you do switch off more.
> 
> Oh one thing- when you arrive you generally have to say what time you want to have dinner at- you can choose to have the children eat with the kids club separately or with you in the dining room. We usually eat together in the dining room. Now EVERYTIME we go, we ask for say 7pm to eat- the receptionist, always, without fail, says- oh no we are fully booked for that time, but if you mutter a bit and insist a bit, they'll always give in. So insist on eating when you want to eat! And book it for all the subsequent nights.
> 
> Will you let us know how you get on?



I will indeed. Thanks for all the help and tips.


----------



## Bronte

Purple said:


> If it's no good it's all on you though!
> .


 
Trust me you made the right decision, only because it was you and Vanilla was I so adament in warning you, plus I'd an idea of what you like after your London trip with the kids. (Simpsons on the green)  Enjoy the place Vanilla recommended.


----------



## Purple

Thanks Bronte, I appreciate your input; nothing like a first hand warning!


----------



## Purple

Well the Castlerosse Hotel was great; good value, good rooms and good food. Nothing exceptional but excellent value for money.
Unfortunately due to work issues I had to cut the trip to two nights which was too short considering the amount of travel involved. 
The kids enjoyed it though and I was very impressed with Killarney, not having been there for about 20 years. 
Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Vanilla said:


> Tralee is grand, but Killarney is much better. I'd recommend the Castlerosse hotel in Killarney, they do family specials including dinner and breakfast. They do have self catering but I usually go with the 3 night dinner and breakfast option because it's just nice sometimes not to have to cook! They have longer options too. They are on a cycle path right into Killarney town and national park so you can just leave the car and cycle. From the windows in the hotel you can see the deer down by the lakes. Nearby is a horseriding centre if you're interested and you can be an absolute beginner and they go for a gentle walk through the national park. You can rent bikes everywhere in Killarney but it is a bit pricey and if you can bring bikes that's all the better. The last time we were there in April they stored the bikes in the boiler house for us.
> 
> The reason I recommend Killarney is that there is so much to do with kids- muckross cycle paths, walking paths, muckross farm, kennedys pet farm, there's another 'wildlife' park with lots of petting animals just out the cork road, and the hotel itself has kids clubs, playground, tennis court and swimming pool. You can rent a boat and go out on the lake, go to an old leper colony, go to the Gap of Dunloe etc. And it's not that far to the beaches in Inch or Banna if the weather is nice. We always intend to go for day trips to Kenmare or Dingle when we are there but there's so much to do we rarely make it.
> 
> The hotel itself is grand, it's not five star, but it's comfortable and clean and very child friendly. They'll give you an extra bed in the room if you want or two adjoining rooms, the meals are nice ( its a three course menu with lots of options) and the breakfast is great- everything from cereal, breadrolls, croissants, cheese, fruit, yoghurt and of course, cooked breakfast. You help yourself.
> 
> i know I sound like an advert for the place but we go there quite often and always enjoy it. The kids moan when it's time to go home!



Thanks for the detailed post Vanilla, it sounds like exactly the kind of holiday we're looking for this year. I contacted the hotel and they're doing very reasonable offers on the holiday homes so we're going to book ourselves in for a 2 week break and plan some day trips in the area as well as plenty of cycles around the park. The only thing that surprised me is just how expensive bike hire is - it would cost us (family of 5) €60 per day to hire out bikes so we'll definitely be bringing our own at that rate (just need to source some reasonably priced bicycle carrier and towbar first!).


----------



## ajapale

There are scores of bicylce hire places in Killarney and several new ones popping up each year so it might be worth your while to shop around. Some offer drop off and pick up and also packed prepared lunches.

The "play at heights" at the hostel in Fossa is excellent there is a short course for kids under a certain height equivalent to about 10 years and a longer higher course for the taller kids.

Beaches are a bit away from Killarney but if you get a hot summer like last year you will need to spend some time at the Beach. Unfortunately Rossbeigh beach was destroyed in the storm last week.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Thanks very much ajapale. I've had a look around at bike hire places but to be honest given there are 5 of us and we all have our own bike it seems a bit mad to be paying even the cheapest rates advertised as we'd be looking to get out most days for an hour or two. The play at heights sounds great, definitely will give this a look.


----------



## Hillsalt

I stayed in Brandon Hotel with wife and two kids at end of August last year. We got a good deal but it was a very disappointing experience. The family room was massive and the staff were great but that's about it. The breakfast was bland and the room was dated. There wasn't much to do in Tralee apart from the AquaDome which is absolutely brilliant. Many years ago, we were in Killarney which was wonderful (but that was pre-kids so were on the beer....!). Hope this helps you make a decision.


----------

